# Elliptical trainer?



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Not that I want to run out and get one, but I was away for the weekend and hit the hotel gym. They had a stationary bike, but the computer for it was all jacked up and it would error out as soon as I started to pedal. So, I took a 3 mile run on a treadmill Friday as my workout. 

Because I'm still recovering from an Achilles injury, I didn't want to run two days in a row, and the bike was still screwed up Sat. evening, so I tried an elliptical for the first time ever. 

I noticed IMMEDIATELY that doing the typical elliptical bopping up and down like you see people do on those machines felt like what a horrid pedal stroke feels like, and I really disliked the thing. Then, I had the idea to keep my hips stable, no bopping up and down, and focus on front/back motion on my feet....felt like a good pedal stroke, and the work was much more intense. 

Anyone use an elliptical to maintain training when you can't ride, or is a trainer for my bike my best bet for the cold/dark winter months?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tddeangelo said:


> Not that I want to run out and get one, but I was away for the weekend and hit the hotel gym. They had a stationary bike, but the computer for it was all jacked up and it would error out as soon as I started to pedal. So, I took a 3 mile run on a treadmill Friday as my workout.
> 
> Because I'm still recovering from an Achilles injury, I didn't want to run two days in a row, and the bike was still screwed up Sat. evening, so I tried an elliptical for the first time ever.
> 
> ...


I occassionally used one last year on "off" or "cross-training" days. I would say get an indoor trainer or a spin bike for home instead. I sold my trainer and bought a spin bike so that my whole family could use it. If you have ever taken an intense spin class, you know that you can get a quality workout that way (and hit the right muscles). You can often get a fairly simple model for a decent price on ebay (new) or major retail stores (Wal-Mart, etc.). I am also not above taking a close look at that Tour de France bike. Don't worry about the banter, do what works best for you and get what you know you will use regularly.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I occassionally used one last year on "off" or "cross-training" days. I would say get an indoor trainer or a spin bike for home instead. I sold my trainer and bought a spin bike so that my whole family could use it. If you have ever taken an intense spin class, you know that you can get a quality workout that way (and hit the right muscles). You can often get a fairly simple model for a decent price on ebay (new) or major retail stores (Wal-Mart, etc.). I am also not above taking a close look at that Tour de France bike. Don't worry about the banter, do what works best for you and get what you know you will use regularly.


We recently bought an Octane brand Elliptical, it doesn't bounce you up and down because of the design and its a pretty good workout of that type.

To the OP I would agree that an indoor trainer or spin bike is probably a much better workout to stay fresh during the off season.

The reason I mentioned the Octane Elliptical is because when we bought it they also had that TDF spin bike in the store. I asked the salesman about and he said they should have called in the POS. He said he's had a bunch of them returned and that he could sell me one at half price because they wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you are online shopper, check Amazon's selection out as well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I like variety. Since I run and ride bikes outside, I like the elliptical when I'm in the gym. Or the rowing machine or stairmaster.

In any season, if my goal is to be a stronger cyclist, I'll try to devote the lion's share of my training time to cycling. I think a bike trainer is cheaper than a piece of standalone fitness equipment too...


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

I just found out I can get an elliptical for free, basically. My in-laws are separating, and already told me I can have the treadmill to replace my old one that had a slipping belt. Probably an easy fix, but a free newer one sounded better. 

Now my father-in-law told me that there's an elliptical available to take, too. Hmmmm....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Because IMO all the variables are plenty boring and can't match riding the roads, the next best thing to moving to a warmer climate is a stationary trainer. The advantage being you're 'riding' the bike you've been fitted to. Although, IME riding stationary, fit isn't quite the same as the (dynamic) road rides.

I use a HRM and vary resistance to regulate intensity.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Hard to argue with free. At least, if it's something of some use to you.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I used to use an elliptical at the gym but no longer belong. Prefer the trainer but a good elliptical can be a great work out. Personally prefer Cybex Arc Trainer but they are not cheap. Something like that probably burns more calories and gives you a more intensive all around work out than a trainer. But nothing is better for training to ride than riding. So kind of depends on your goals and budget.


----------



## allanright (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a exercise bike when the weather is bad or I'm busy that can't ride. My wife has an elliptical for weight loss and I used to try for several times. It's fun and let me exercise other muscles that ridding never use. Now I use both 2 machines interchangeably.

If you interest to try elliptical machine or want more info, you can find out at
Elliptical Machine Vs. Exercise Bike | LIVESTRONG.COM to compare between elliptical and exercise bike Top 10 Elliptical Machine Reviews & Ratings 2013 for model guide


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Not all ellipticals are created equal.
I have a Nordictrak Audiostrider 990. probably nearing 10yrs old now.
It gets used in winter months, not so much now.
bad thing is, even folded it is huge, and I have a small house.
the Bowflex Max looks interesting but heard some bad things about their treadclimber line so hesitant on the Max


----------

